# Celebration of St. Michel Day



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Is anyone going to a Paris Gourmet (Patis France)celebration of the Patron Saint of Pastry, St. Michel Day on Monday Sept. 25?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That would be a great time to visit France. I remember being there for that day a number of years ago and they had all kind of different events, at least I think it was that day.


Events include waiters race with a tray full of glasses filled with water. The winner was the fastest one who didn't spill any water.


For the chefs, I think they had different contests in deboning chickens, roasting pigs but I am not sure. It was all so long ago...

Sisi


----------

